# CBS evening lineup moved to another channel - 8/11/2011



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Due to the Cowboys preseason football game, at least in the DFW area, the 7pm-10pm normal lineup has been moved to KTXA for 8/11/2011.

My Big Brother SP would have missed tonight's show.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Same thing in the Boston area for the Pats/Jags game, my Big Brother season pass didn't see it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

FYI in Dallas area also happens on Sept 1st ( Thursday)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

So far my tiVo isn't showing Big Brother this thursday ( sept 1st) in Dallas.

Cowboy game on CBS, but not showing up on KTXA either.

edit: it does show up on KTXA schedule on their web page.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Tribune may never catch up. You may have to do a manual recording.


----------

